# eBay now selling R4i-SDHCs - eBay Money Back Guarantee



## scottsan (Jan 20, 2016)

eBay seems to be letting sellers sell R4iSDHCs and Sky3DS+ now.

R4DS - http://goo.gl/Soztkc
Sky3DS+ - http://goo.gl/wJsYmW

Sky3DSs are priced a little higher compared to other sellers.. but you are protected by eBay money back guarantee.

This means, if you have any issues with the product or the product not arriving, you can open a case or file a dispute?

Sounds good to me


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't know much about the r4i cards- can I save my progress in ds games using it?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 20, 2016)

The R4iSDHC are clones of DSTTi or some other R4 clone, as far as features go, there isn't anything new since nintendo retired the DS/L/i system line.


----------



## mchew (Jan 20, 2016)

Notice that they're not named "R4" or "Sky3DS" in the titles but "3DS MicroSD Adapter"


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2016)

they didnt allow them to sell these, they are just bypassing the filters


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 21, 2016)

eBay MAY side with you on disputes, but if there's any actual investigation your PayPal and maybe even your eBay account can and will be closed for violation of their terms: it's just as much against their ToS for you to buy these items as it is to sell them.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2016)

I actually bought one of these on ebay a year ago, no issues.


----------



## scottsan (Jan 23, 2016)

I can't believe eBay would shut down your account for buying one of these.  That's like entrapment.

Also the description states nothing about it being a R4 or Sky3DS.  It's like some generic "SDHC Memory Adapter"

You may have issues if you file a dispute stating "hey, this doesn't play the games I downloaded"


----------

